# Como diseñar un circuito para una mesa electromagnetica?



## jhonny garces (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola colegas, un cordial saludo...
tengo el siguiente problema...

poseo una maquina rectificadora, la cual realiza acabados planos sobre piezas metalicas, esta tiene un plato electromagnetico que trabaja a 110 vdc /1.72A, dicho plato se encarga de sujetar fuertemente las piezas por accion del campo electromagnetico, cada vez que se energiza. resulta que el circuito de control se daño y fue removido de la maquina por lo cual no tengo idea como se realizaba el proceso de desmagnetizacion. intente diseñando un circuito de inversion de polaridad, pero aun las piezas quedan con un remanente magnetico el cual no permite su facil liberacion.

Alguien me podria explicar el principio de magnetizacion - desmagnetizacion de las piezas, y como diseñar un circuito que me efectue tal control?

muchas gracias.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Yo solo te puedo decir que tiene que ver con los spines.


----------



## eserock (Feb 11, 2009)

busca el principio de las borradoras de masa, eran maquinas que se usaban en audi lo mismo para quitar el magnetismo de los imanes de la bocinas que para borrar cintas magneticas de gran tamaño, tambien sirven para  volver a magnetizar las bocinas.


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 12, 2009)

que bien que yo no fui el unico que penso en los "demagnetizer" ...

todos los monitores de CRT (o TRC  en español) los tienen y funcionan con AC o CA...

revisa en un manual de servicio de monitor de crt la bobina desmagnetizadora y su circuito, es la idea que te llevara por un buen camino...

cuando menos hasta que llegue alguien que repara este tipo de maquinas y conoce el sistema correcto...

saludos...


----------



## jj (Feb 14, 2009)

jhonny te cuento que yo trabaje mucho tiempo en estas maquinas y al momento de bajar la pieza que se ha rectificado esta quedaba magnetizada y habia que desmagnetizarla despues en un desmagnetizador aparte, este consistia en una bobina arroyada sobre un nucleo en forma de "c" el cual se conectaba a 110vac y la pieza se frotaba sobre las puntas de la "c" del nucleo.

Espero que esto te sirva.

Atte,

JJ


----------



## eserock (Feb 14, 2009)

Subo un esquema de como puedes hacer esto, generalmente se pasa  el objeto a desmagnetizar en forma circular sobre  el area que  proporciona el magnetismo, dependiendo de las caracteristicas ferromagneticas es el numero de vueltas que debes dar sobre el campo, haci  se hace con las cintas magneticas y queda borrada toda la información


----------



## jhonny garces (Mar 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias colegas...

Estos dias no me habia podido conectar, pero me alegra mucho saber que hay personas como ustedes, dispuestas a colaborarle a uno con sus problemas.
Soy nuevo en este medio, y la verdad no pense que me fueran a recomendar tan buenas ideas, voy a seguir sus recomendaciones y les estoy comentando...


Gracias de nuevo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2009)

jhonny garces , en esas mesas, el sistema de control "retiene" las piezas inyectando Corriente Contínua en la bobina de la mesa, y le aplica Corriente Alterna para desmagnetizarlas. Si invertís la polarización solo lográs imantarla pero invirtiendo los polos. 

En las buenas mesas, el circuito desmagnetizador comienza desde 0V, va aumentando el voltaje y obviamente el amperaje de Alterna hasta llegar a su máximo y luego lo vuelven a disminuir hasta 0V nuevamente  (creo que lo hacen a triac).

En modelos más económicos usan un pulsador con alterna directamente.

O sea tienen un transformador y rectificadores (a veces usan capacitor de filtro), para meter la contínua via contactor enclavado y fijar la pieza.

Además tienen un pulsador que libera el contactor de "fijación"y entra a otro contactor para meterle directamente la alterna a la bobina de mando. Aquí, el tiempo de desmagnetizado es a "dedímetro"

Podés hacer alguna prueba y contarnes el resultado.


----------



## jhonny garces (Abr 1, 2009)

Dosmetros... que gran dato me has dado.

antes de ensayarlo me gustaria saber si el voltaje AC, que le voy a aplicar para desmagnetizarlo debe ser de la misma magnitud que el voltaje DC, que le aplico para magnetizarlo? o debe ser menor o mayor?.... es decir  actualmente le aplico 110 VDC, para magnetizarlo, deberia aplicarle 110 VAC para desmagnetizarlo? 


Mil Gracias Dosmetros....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2009)

jhonny garces , te doy los pasos lógicos que yo utilizaría para resolverlo, no teniendo el control original.

Primero tendría en cuenta que ese valor de 1,72 Adc que me das como dato es el límite de corriente aceptable para el alambre del bobinado, trabajando largos períodos (el que le tome rectificar la pieza), por lo que para el proceso de desmagnetizado, que dura unos segundos, podremos superarlo un tanto, digamos hasta 2A.

La limitación de corriente a tu bobina la da solamente el valor ohmico, por estar trabajando con corriente contínua, al ponerle alterna vas a sumar la limitación ohmica más la inductiva, por lo que seguramente tengas que elevar el voltaje para estar en valores similares de corriente.

Yo me armaría de un portafusibles con fusibles de 3 A y comenzaría probando con la tensión del transformador (110Vdc /1,4142 = 78 Vac) y mediría con la pinza amperometrica (o algún amperímetro) dicha corriente, si es bastante menos que 2A , probaría con 110Vac y solo si sigue bastante mas baja que los 2 amperes, probaría con más.

 ¿220V tienen ustedes? SIEMPRE PROTEGIENDO CON EL FUSIBLE DE 3 AMPERES.

Andá haciendo alguna prueba y nos vas contando. Fijate si el transformador no dispone de alguna otra salida además de la que usa rectificada.

Fijate que además podría haber diferencia entre los valores que midas para la mesa vacía o con algo sobre ella que cierre el circuito magnético. Tomá ambos valores si es posible.


----------



## Guest (Abr 2, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> jhonny garces , te doy los pasos lógicos que yo utilizaría para resolverlo, no teniendo el control original.
> 
> Primero tendría en cuenta que ese valor de 1,72 Adc que me das como dato es el límite de corriente aceptable para el alambre del bobinado, trabajando largos períodos (el que le tome rectificar la pieza), por lo que para el proceso de desmagnetizado, que dura unos segundos, podremos superarlo un tanto, digamos hasta 2A.
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad, si lo que tratas de desmagnetizar es un trozo de magnetita... ¿que pasa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2009)

JEJE Hemp ¿sos vos que quería probar una magnetita como núcleo para conmutada?

Yo me construiría la bobina de Eseroch, metería la magnetita en el horno de la cocina puesto al máximo (250º C), y le iría dando golpecitos mientras la desmagnetizo. Igual con lo del horno y los golpes solamente va a perder mucho magnetismo.

No la eches al agua para enfriarla    ! ! !


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Abr 2, 2009)

Gente, para desmagnetizar solo hay que hacer que la pieza recorra su ciclo de histéresis completo (alterno) cada vez con menos campo (solo con un campo alterno a veces no es suficiente, puede quedar un poco de magnetismo remanente). Por ejemplo,  cuando en los televisores de tubo color uno acerca un iman a la pantalla, la shadow mask del mismo (que es de acero) queda magnetizada, y los rayos catodicos se ven afectados, por eso queda un manchon en la pantalla. Y el desmagnetizador, que esta pensado solo para el campo generado por el funcionamiento normal del TV, no es suficiente para hacer la desmagnetizacion, al menos no rapidamente. Lo que yo hacia era acercar un soldador o una plancha electrica enchufada a la mancha, e ir alejandola lentamente, a fin de que el campo generado por la corriente alterna vaya disminuyendo tambien lentamente, haciendo que los ciclos de histéresis de la shadow mask sean cada vez menores, hasta que el magnetismo rmanente se hace practicamente nulo.


----------



## valeron (Ago 4, 2010)

Colegas mis saludos, ya que se esta hablando del tema, como se puede construir un equipo para magnetizar Speaker.
valeron


----------



## zxeth (Abr 8, 2014)

Buenas noches, disculpenme por re-abrir el tema. Lo que tienen estos platos es que si le pones 20v tambien se magnetiza asi que de aca surge mi problema. Resulta que hace una semana compre en una subasta una rectificadora de bandera, me vino con uno de estos platos pero con un problema, no tiene chapa caracteristica de la mesa y/o bobinado, lo desarme porque le entraba el soluble y vi la bobina, es gigante pero no tiene alambres gruesos, medi la resistencia y tiene 6.8ohms. A todo esto desarmo la fuente que me vino (tengo que destacar que muy bien no magnetiza, trabaje con otra de estas mesas y realmente pegan mucho) y es un transformador de 32v continua, no tenia capacitores, me imagino porque es un transformador de +-24v y solo usaron media onda con un puente rectificador de 2 diodos. Le puse un banco de capacitores de 19000uF y empezo a andar un poquito mejor pero para mi que le falta fuerza. 
El problema es como se de que tension es la bobina?, no tengo ningun dato de la misma mas que la resistencia. Si uso los 64v y no esta preparada para esa tensión le hace algo a corto plazo? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## yreloba (Feb 15, 2017)

Por casualidad estaba buscando una informacion sobre algo parecido y me encontre con este tema, a pesar del gran tiempo que lleva abierto quisiera comentarle que tuve en mis manos hace dos años una averia similar, el cual junto a un equipo de trabajo fue resuelta.
   Exacatamente no se a que tipo de rectificadora hacias mencion, en mi caso todo fue resuleto a traves de un transformador con varios tap (6 o 7 tap con voltajes variables hasta 110V), el funcionamiento para magnetizar es sencillo, solo inyectando corriente continua a la mesa queda magnetizada, la complicacion seria a la hora de desmagnetizar. 
 Pueden existir varias formas de hacerlo, en mi caso fue bajando el voltaje de los tap (ya rectificado) e invirtiendo la polaridad a su vez. Por ejemplo.
Mangnetizar: 1- 110VDC
Desmagnetizar: 1- 90VDC 
                      2-90VDC(invertido)
                      3-75VDC 
                      4-75VDC(invertido)
                      5-55VDC 
                      6-55VDC(invertido)

y asi hasta llegar a cero volt.
Le aseguro que de esta forma funciona. Es un poco tarde pero quizas algun dia alguien necesite de esta informacion.
Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Jaquino (Jul 7, 2018)

Buenas amigos me ayudan con un circuito para desmagnetizar una mesa magnetica gracias


----------

